# Ron Jarzombek's new custom 7!



## progmetaldan (May 31, 2008)

Ron Jarzombek (Blotted Science/Solo/Spastic Ink/Watchtower) has posted these pics of his new, home-made 7 string! He made all of his guitars, but this is his first 7, so I thought I'd share them here...






















7 string

Not my personal favourite shape, but looks killer anyway!


----------



## Lucky Seven (May 31, 2008)

I like the paint.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 31, 2008)

interesting choice on the neck pickup


----------



## progmetaldan (May 31, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> interesting choice on the neck pickup



yeah, not quite sure what it is, looks like some kind of piezo or something? 



Lucky Seven said:


> I like the paint.



yeah, he mixes it up and just splotches it on, you should see all his other guitars...

Ron's Custom Guitars


----------



## Metal Ken (May 31, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> yeah, not quite sure what it is, looks like some kind of piezo or something?



Its the end of the neck.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 31, 2008)

ah, so it is...


----------



## darren (May 31, 2008)

Seriously weird. And not in a good way.


----------



## Xaios (May 31, 2008)

A Jarzombek guitar that DOESN'T have 583 frets? What's the world coming to??

Weird, but I kinda dig.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 31, 2008)

most of them are normal, but one has 29 or something, cos he used a short-scale bass neck and recut the frets or something...


----------



## Xaios (May 31, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> most of them are normal, but one has 29 or something, cos he used a short-scale bass neck and recut the frets or something...



Eh yeah, I guess that's true actually.


----------



## Shawn (May 31, 2008)

Pretty cool paint job.


----------



## Drage (May 31, 2008)

I really hope Ron gets that gig with Nevermore...


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 31, 2008)

did he used that on the Marty Friedman dvd? Or im pretty sure he used a 7 string on one song at least, but it was really difficult to see.

I dont hope he gets the Nevermore gig, cause he rips with Marty. They are perfect for eachother.


----------



## eaeolian (May 31, 2008)

It looks exactly like what I'd expect from Ron.


----------



## Jerich (May 31, 2008)

looks like a Ibby neck to me...body shape reminds me of a warwick Dolphin Pro Bass...HAHHA!! but kool!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 31, 2008)

Holy fucking shit that's impressive!




























He managed to get a black OFR7!


----------



## HaGGuS (May 31, 2008)

Looks like a cool guitar.


----------



## sakeido (May 31, 2008)

The Illustrated Luthier called, he wants his bolt on neck joint back


----------



## budda (May 31, 2008)

Joe should sue, someone stole the BM paintjob


----------



## Ruins (May 31, 2008)

thats something new in terms of design, i like it.
i didn't know he was building his own guitars
monster awesome guitar player who can build awesome guitars....= W I N


----------



## intereo_luuk (May 31, 2008)

darren said:


> Seriously weird. And not in a good way.



+1


----------



## Apophis (May 31, 2008)

Looks interesting  I like it


----------



## playstopause (May 31, 2008)

darren said:


> Seriously weird. And not in a good way.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 31, 2008)

Not my thing, I'm more of an RG shape guy, but then its not my custom!


----------



## GuitarG2 (May 31, 2008)

Looks pretty good. I mean, it was never going to be a KxK-standard, ball-busting, jaw-dropping masterpiece dripping with binding and flame maple top was it?


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 31, 2008)

The body shape is not my thing but the paint job is awesome! Nice work!


----------



## Groff (May 31, 2008)

I actually like the body shape...


----------



## Cadavuh (May 31, 2008)

haha its so uglllyyy! but i guess the paint job is pretty cool


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 1, 2008)

To me this seems like the kind of idea that looks totally awesome on paper only to look like... well, _that_... in the flesh I desperately want to like it, but I just can't.



Drage said:


> I really hope Ron gets that gig with Nevermore...









*WhatwhatWHAT?*

Where did you hear this? Jarzombek and Loomis would make a seriously intimidating guitar duo...


----------



## Drage (Jun 1, 2008)

Read this thread:
Well I guess Nevermore needs a new guitarist - Ultimate Metal Forum

Then watch:
[myspacevid]29777240[/myspacevid]


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 1, 2008)

All due respect to Ron as a player, but that looks like a 4-year-old drew a BC Rich Warlock in crayon. That's horrible.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't care how it looks, it will be extremely interesting to hear what he does with a 7-string, nice to have some really good players instead of just metalcore kids


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 2, 2008)

Drage said:


> I really hope Ron gets that gig with Nevermore...



+1 



NickCormier said:


> did he used that on the Marty Friedman dvd? Or im pretty sure he used a 7 string on one song at least, but it was really difficult to see.
> 
> I dont hope he gets the Nevermore gig, cause he rips with Marty. They are perfect for eachother.



nah, he used a 7, but I'm pretty sure he said it was just a standard Ibanez 7 or something for those tours, he only made this custom one more recently after the Blotted Science album was released... 



eaeolian said:


> It looks exactly like what I'd expect from Ron.



Ron is fairly insane... 



Ruins said:


> thats something new in terms of design, i like it.
> i didn't know he was building his own guitars
> monster awesome guitar player who can build awesome guitars....= W I N



yeah, and his paint-jobs are always fascinating, have you seen some of his other guitars?



Drage said:


> Read this thread:
> Well I guess Nevermore needs a new guitarist - Ultimate Metal Forum
> 
> Then watch:
> [myspacevid]29777240[/myspacevid]



yeah, that would be incredible, I'm part of that small group on Ron's UM forum, and we did our best to bring it to his attention, and by the look of that vid, Ron brought it to Jeff's attention... 



Desecrated said:


> I don't care how it looks, it will be extremely interesting to hear what he does with a 7-string, nice to have some really good players instead of just metalcore kids



+1 yet another virtuoso player moving to 7's!


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 2, 2008)

I think that shape would look a lot better if the neck came out the other side, so that wicked pointed horn in in the same place as it is on a warrior.

It looks like the lovechild from a retarded warrior and a warlock.


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry for bumping this thread a bit but...

It's now got a maple board on it, which makes it that much more awesome IMO. And is that room for more frets I see? Hmm, the plot thickens...

Great pic as well


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 10, 2008)

wow, you're right! I reckon it looks better with the Maple actually...


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 10, 2008)

That looks leagues better than it did before. I guess it serves as a reminder of how ugly rosewood really is


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 10, 2008)

Without starting up a whole new debate, I actually really like Rosewood, especially when you get a real dark piece, or darken it up with lemon oil or something it looks amazing, and especially on the back and sides of acoustic and classical guitars obviously... But yeah in this instance the maple suits Ron's guitar better methinks...


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's a couple of new pics of the guitar with its new Maple neck, looks much better!


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jun 14, 2008)

ron is a fuckin badass


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 16, 2008)

+1  I love his work with Watchtower as well, its a shame that new album of theirs hasn't worked out...


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Jun 18, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> +1  I love his work with Watchtower as well, its a shame that new album of theirs hasn't worked out...



Eh, that's only because the other members have too many other commitments going on. Alex Webster played bass on the latest Hate Eternal album, and drummer Charlie Zeleny's got a full sideman schedule, aside from ...Behold The Arctopus.

I wouldn't mind seeing Ron tour for Blotted Science with Derek Roddy on drums. Derek was the second drummer chosen to work on Blotted. That's if his Serpent's Call project doesn't need to tour right away after their album is released later this year (I've read that he wants people to d/l it for $free initially... interesting).


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 18, 2008)

i_love_tazzus said:


> Eh, that's only because the other members have too many other commitments going on. Alex Webster played bass on the latest Hate Eternal album, and drummer Charlie Zeleny's got a full sideman schedule, aside from ...Behold The Arctopus.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Ron tour for Blotted Science with Derek Roddy on drums. Derek was the second drummer chosen to work on Blotted. That's if his Serpent's Call project doesn't need to tour right away after their album is released later this year (I've read that he wants people to d/l it for $free initially... interesting).



umm, the Watchtower album 'Mathematics' involved the members of Watchtower, not Blotted Science... 

And the Blotted Science band (Ron, Alex and Charlie) have been having rehearsals for possible touring...


----------



## SlowShred (Jun 23, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> umm, the Watchtower album 'Mathematics' involved the members of Watchtower, not Blotted Science...
> 
> And the Blotted Science band (Ron, Alex and Charlie) have been having rehearsals for possible touring...


 
Ya, they just got together in Tampa where Alex Webster lives a cpl wks ago. They only got to do 5 songs unfortunately and they didn't get to do Bleeding the Brain (Ron and Alex's fave) b/c Zeleny didn't have time to learn it beforehand. Ron told me they'd need an additional 2 wks to play a 1/2 hr set. He also told me they might get a chance late this yr Nov/Dec time to maybe do a little tour. He said he'd like to tour with Necropahgist as he's buddies with the leadman. I personally would love to see Necrophagist again but with Blotted Science


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 24, 2008)

i_love_tazzus said:


> Eh, that's only because the other members have too many other commitments going on. Alex Webster played bass on the latest Hate Eternal album, and drummer Charlie Zeleny's got a full sideman schedule, aside from ...Behold The Arctopus.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Ron tour for Blotted Science with Derek Roddy on drums. Derek was the second drummer chosen to work on Blotted. That's if his Serpent's Call project doesn't need to tour right away after their album is released later this year (I've read that he wants people to d/l it for $free initially... interesting).


But Derek left because the songs were written with Chris Adler's (the original drummer) drumming in mind, and Derek couldn't or didn't like playing someone else's style, so he left.


----------



## UGH (Jun 24, 2008)

How do we mob these three to try and show support for a Blotted Science tour, hah?


----------



## Seedawakener (Jun 24, 2008)

Necrophagist and Blotted Science on tour.... What a sight that would be. OMG.... The Blotted science album is by far the best tech metal album I've heard and a strong contender to "the album of the year" this year.  Jarzombek is just sick! Gordian knot FTW!


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 25, 2008)

Seedawakener said:


> Necrophagist and Blotted Science on tour.... What a sight that would be. OMG.... The Blotted science album is by far the best tech metal album I've heard and a strong contender to "the album of the year" this year.  Jarzombek is just sick! Gordian knot FTW!




Yes! Ron's solo on 'Rivers Dancing' is breathtaking!


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Jun 25, 2008)

Brendan G said:


> But Derek left because the songs were written with Chris Adler's (the original drummer) drumming in mind, and Derek couldn't or didn't like playing someone else's style, so he left.



That sucks. Derek's one of my fave drummers atm.

Anyone have any idea on the pickup Ron uses on the guitar? Looks like a DiMarzio to me. He's typically used Duncans on most of his creations, iirc.


----------



## SlowShred (Jun 25, 2008)

i_love_tazzus said:


> That sucks. Derek's one of my fave drummers atm.
> 
> Anyone have any idea on the pickup Ron uses on the guitar? Looks like a DiMarzio to me. He's typically used Duncans on most of his creations, iirc.


 
If I remember right, he said it was a dimarzio, I think a Fred or evolution, but I think the evo. I'll ask him next time I go in for a lesson. Once I get my 7, I'll be seeing his a lot more so he doesn't have to constantly be tuning his 6 down.


----------



## PhillCantu93 (Nov 30, 2010)

Props on the 7-string OFR...but I like it better now that it has 27 frets


----------

